# pop up truck camper for winter camping



## Jensjustduckie

TGR has way more beta on that subject:

Sleeping in the car in the winter?


----------



## bobbuilds

also with out propane heat and even with it is going to be cold in a pop up. coldest night we suffered through was -29*. it is cold but bearable for 6am turns in deep pow. You are better off in a van if you go down to the towns, i camped right next to a pop up in silverthorn last year and he was told to break down and move. no one even saw us. just some food for thought, especially if you do it alot, and are in populated areas, I have never had a prob. but am much more descrete than most.

the reason i push the van so much over the other options is because there are lots of shuttle vans you can park by and as long as it does not have stickers on it there is no tell tale signs. pop ups are a red flag to state patrol and with a van over a truck you do not need to get out of the van to walk around back to the bed of the truck thus no foot prints, We pee and poop in a bucket through the night and dump it in a toilet in the am by the bus stop or at the rec centers. also most ski areas will not let you park over night, but some will. I can give you a link if it will help. 

bob


----------



## Kendi

I second the van... I've got tinted windows in mine which makes for undisturbed sleeping. I actually feel a tiny bit bad for my friends that either sleep in the front seat of their car or try to set up a tent. Ok- not really. They can get a van someday too.


----------



## Andy H.

I've got a buddy that spent a few years living in a truck camper up French Gulch in Breck. Then again, his accommodations in the 'County have included at least one winter tent camping on top of Belltower Mall at the Village, and years renting an old cabin for $1/yr at about 11,000' up Baldy Rd.

When he was in his camper at least he could honestly say he was a homeowner in Summit County...

-AH


----------



## caverdan

I too use to have a pop up and would get hastled by the cops when I would pop the top up. I have gone back to owning van and love it. You can find some really good deals on older conversion vans. They have fallen out of popularity and I see them on Craigs list all the time in the $3500.00 range with somewhat low milage on them. Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## the_dude

if you want a truck camper, get a four wheel camper. light, well-made, and very functional.


----------



## Jahve

If you are winter camping here is a way to dry your boots. Simple and the cost is under $10. I have a set of these I take on all my winter camping trips as they not only leave your boots dry but warm when you put them on the next day. 

Drop a disposable hand warmer in the top of each tube - then put your boots on the top of the pvc pipe. The warmer will pull warm air into the boot all night long.. I cut mine at a angle on the boot end so there is more airflow. 

It works. Use the largest pvc you can get away with for the boots you are drying.


----------

